# GB (?) Autogeek Toolbag - Show of interest please



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Folks,
*Original thread*: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75801

*Product of interest*:







We are waiting to hear back from Ron at Motorgeek (he's out this week, should be early next week) as to whether he'd be interested in running a GB on the above and what kind of money would be involved. For an idea, they are *$40* from Autogeek, and [SV] (from NL) asked for shipping costs and it was *$80* :doublesho. [SV] simply went to a local dealer who got it for them for *€50*.
So, what I'd like to do here is start a list of people who would be interested in the above product depending of course on price etc. (and whether Ron is up for it).
Remember, this is only a show of interest (no commitment/guarantee). Once we have confirmation from Ron and permission from DW, we'll start a proper GB thread.
Thanks
David​
*UPDATE*​
*Price:* £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey). Need numbers for GB (At least 10)...​


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

*Show of Interest List*
1. e60mad


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. ade33
3. Bulla2000 (depending on price)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. bigpikle

PS Autogeek had a deal on them at 50% off if you bought their polishing kit, so may be open to a deal if we could get a reasonable shipping quote (or Ron could )


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually another dealer in NL has it for € 42,49 the red autogeek bag and the yellow wolfgang one.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

[SV] said:


> Actually another dealer in NL has it for € 42,49 the red autogeek bag and the yellow wolfgang one.


He must be shipping those in by boat - there's no way he can offer them at that price air freighted, even by USPS, as I know only too well from doing the Griot one at Christmas.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60214

I highly doubt Ron'll be able to touch that himself, but it will be interesting to see.
I presume the prices you've mentioned include VAT, and are not NET?


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

PJS said:


> He must be shipping those in by boat - there's no way he can offer them at that price air freighted, even by USPS, as I know only too well from doing the Griot one at Christmas.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60214
> 
> I highly doubt Ron'll be able to touch that himself, but it will be interesting to see.
> I presume the prices you've mentioned include VAT, and are not NET?


Yep it includes VAT.
And you were right about the shipping by boat.

My local dealer is offering them for €50 because he had them flew in with airmail and that is a bit more expensive.


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple

Amended the list I think Autoshine missed a few off


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Autoshine said:


> 8.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple


:lol:I didn't want to just add people from the original thread . Half the fun is adding your own name to the list. It's all part of the buying experience you know :thumb:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

When I got mine from Ron it was £50, just to let you know. Might be cheaper with a large order.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

:doublesho That's at the top end of pricey! Hope Ron can get it to come in way under that with a bulk order!


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

Show of Interest List
1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

can anyone tell me the contents of the kit?


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

It is just the bag.
Nothing else is in it.


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price


----------



## curro (Apr 18, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro 
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro 
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob


----------



## scotland21 (Mar 23, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro 
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin


----------



## corsa_mark (Apr 22, 2007)

25. corsa_mark (depending on price)


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)


----------



## 525Fred (Jun 15, 2008)

26. 525Fred


----------



## evolution8ster (Jun 23, 2008)

*Gb*

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. Evolution8ster


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. 525Fred
27. Evolution8ster


----------



## cl0nd0n (Mar 29, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. 525Fred
27. Evolution8ster
28. cl0nd0n


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

David, go on then mate, stick me down for one...

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. 525Fred
27. Evolution8ster
28. cl0nd0n
29. Dubbedup


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Dubbedup said:


> David, go on then mate, stick me down for one...


You know it makes sense Stevie :thumb:
Still waiting to hear back from Ron, he's not on much so I'll give him until the end of the week and then I'll give him a buzz. I'll keep you's updated.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

e60mad said:


> You know it makes sense Stevie :thumb:
> Still waiting to hear back from Ron, he's not on much so I'll give him until the end of the week and then I'll give him a buzz. I'll keep you's updated.


cheers bud :thumb:

not going to be interested at the thick end of £50 though


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

e60mad said:


> You know it makes sense Stevie :thumb:
> Still waiting to hear back from Ron, he's not on much so I'll give him until the end of the week and then I'll give him a buzz. I'll keep you's updated.


Yaaaaas.

:thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. 525Fred
27. Evolution8ster
28. cl0nd0n
29. Dubbedup
30. Chris424 (depending on price)


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

1. e60mad
2. g3rey
3. ade33
4. Bulla2000 (depending on price)
5. bigpikle
6. joe_0_1
7. Abd1973
8. moisty
9. Cookiez
10 Altered Carbon
11.ads2k
12.Autoshine[as it was me asking originally! lol] Prob need a couple
13. HC1001
14. Dazza121
15. Beardboy
16. alan burnett
17. EVIE1978 (depending on price)
18. S3AN
19. Rob750 Dependant on Price
20. curro
21. minimadgriff (depending on price)
22. dodgy bob
23. scotland21 (depending on price)
24. .Martin
25. corsa_mark (depending on price)
26. 525Fred
27. Evolution8ster
28. cl0nd0n
29. Dubbedup
30. Chris424 (depending on price)
31. Mark Elvin (depending on cost)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Any news on prices yet ?


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Any news on prices yet ?


Hot off the PM Press, Ron has had a few issues this week, but below is what he just sent me:

_"The best price I can come up with is *£47*
This includes delivery to DW members and payment charges for pay pal.
The members are probably looking for less but best I can do.
If it helps I can offer 10% off all products bought and sent at same time to save on postage."_
OK so that's probably a bit higher that most had hoped for, but Ron has given the reasons etc, so what we need to understand now is, who's still interested? And remember, if you buy anything else from the motorgeek shop, you'll get it posted for no additional charge, and you will also receive 10% off.
Please can you either update your entry in the GB list to say you are still interested, or simply delete your name from the list if you are not.
We'll let it run till the end of the week and then, depending on numbers, we'll get the proper GB up and running.
Thanks folks for everyone's patience.
David


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Want a bag at £47.......

1. Mark Elvin


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

I already have one of these bags and I must say they're great!
Did a mini-review on it at a dutch forum, so here's some pictures

At the bottom of the bag enough space to store some pads.









On both 2 sides and in the front of the bag enough holders for 16oz bottles.









The front, perfect for my Meguiars dispensers; M85, M83, M80 en M66









On the inside, some spaces for brushes









And the last one, where I used to store my rotary polisher and some towels, backingplates, etc.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for that. Still not sure i can justify the price though.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im going to have to say no at the mo as im buying a PTG and a G220 this month


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I popped into B&Q and there version is £30 and isnt half as good. Im definatly interested but have bought a PTG and Brinkmann this month, any chance I could get one 1st August?


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> I popped into B&Q and there version is £30 and isnt half as good. Im definatly interested but have bought a PTG and Brinkmann this month, any chance I could get one 1st August?


Chris, not sure if this GB will take off at this price. I only see Mark on after we announced the price. Put your name down anyway's. It will probably be about then before we get the GB organised if at all.

All, this is not yet a GB, I'm still trying to get an idea of who is still interested in this bag before going ahead and getting the GB set up properly. Below is the new list of "still interested at £47" people.

Want a bag at £47? (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey )

1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

e60mad said:


> Chris, not sure if this GB will take off at this price. I only see Mark on after we announced the price. Put your name down anyway's. It will probably be about then before we get the GB organised if at all.


Thanks! I have put my name down :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

3 down....


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry, not for me at this price.

Thanks Anyway


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumb:thanks for letting us know.


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

*Price:* £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey). 
1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry all, too rich for me at the moment.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi mate bag looks fantastic - just what I could do with but I can't justify the cost at the mo - sorry. Had tyres / MOT on the van and bike tax this month already!


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

I have sourced elsewhere now-apologies!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like one, but it's too pricey for me also ATM, as i've just got myself a new car


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

Price: £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey). 
1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5. mr detail
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry Too much at the moment already spent loads.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Autoshine said:


> I have sourced elsewhere now-apologies!
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Where from, how much? tell tell  :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

beardboy said:


> I'd like one, but it's too pricey for me also ATM, as i've just got myself a new car


Never be  about getting a new car :thumb: :detailer:. Thnks for updating...


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Sorry that's me out as well! Shame really, it's a lovely bit of kit!


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

Im still up for it :thumb:

Price: £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey). 
1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5. mr detail
6. S3AN
7.
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Price: £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey).
1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5. mr detail
6. S3AN
7. vindaloo
8.
9.
10. << would like at least this number to start the GB >>


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Whoo looks like this might happen! :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Have PM'd Ron to get a ********** on numbers required, will let you know as soon as we get the go ahead for this GB.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Goodo, thought I may have to but it from the states, it it possible however to have a Pinnacle one, basically the same bag but in black. If not no worries.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Any more news on these please? Mrs E wants to buy it for me for my birthday.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry Mark, not had anything back from Ron yet. I will give him a call today


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Just spoke to Ron on the blower. Numbers for the GB are not a big concern so this will go ahead. Ron will hopefully be placing his order end of this week so he plans to get the official GB thread up and running early this week. I'll keep you posted as I get more info.
Ron also explained that this weekend his head has been in the clouds a bit as his son won the British GT4 championship at the weekend! Well done Stewart


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Also Mark, looks like it might be the pinnacle bag that Ron will be ordering in...unless anyone states a preference for others, but if we could keep it to the same bag, that would obviously make it a bit easier for Ron.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Not too bothered what bag it is to be honest, I just thought the black would stay looking better.

Thanks for sorting this.


----------



## evolution8ster (Jun 23, 2008)

*Detailing bag*

HI,

Could you put me down for one please?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Price: £47 Delivered (see page 6 for detailed pics and review by Slewey).
1. Mark Elvin
2. e60mad
3. Chris424
4. g3rey
5. mr detail
6. S3AN
7. vindaloo
8. evolution8ster

Ron should be setting up the actual GB thread soon so keep a look out.


----------



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

Group buy has now been posted. Thanks E60mad for your help earlier.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent, thanks Ron. As said on the phone, need to see what happens on the job front, but I'm hoping I'll still be in for the GB. 
GB Clicky


----------

